# Check these breeders for me? please



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm still researching for my first German shepherd, well first dog in fact so I'm not in a rush. I was wondering if the members here can help me detect any red flags about them or had past experience with these two different breeders.
Millview Kennels - German Shepherds for Every Reason
Summerview :: German Shepherds :: Ontario, Canada :: German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherds, German Shephard pictures and much more!
I believe summer view breed show dogs and mill-view breeds working dogs, am I correct?
So far I'm a grade 11 high school student in Ontario and I'm looking for a German shepherd as a companion but someday I'll like to participate in dog sports such as schutzhund when I'm older. Exercising the dogs will not be a problem. Right now I have 2 acres of free space for my future dog to romp around supervised of course. I wouldn't mind having suggestions of other breeders in the Toronto area aswell just keep in mind that I'm only a high school student so I wouldn't be able to travel far.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh about exercising, I don't plan on just using the yard LOL that's cruel. Definitely will be going on walks and such


----------



## Schmax (Oct 7, 2011)

*pups*

After looking at both sites, I would go with Summerview. Their page is much more informative, I like the looks of their dogs and pups and just by the feel of the 2 sites. Good luck wherever you decide to find your new best friend.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

have you checked out carmens' dogs Carmspack?? she is in your area, I would talk to her and/or get a reference from her


----------



## Schmax (Oct 7, 2011)

By the way, I am very impressed you're researching before jumping right in!


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, I've visited carmspack website before but doesn't she breed for work such as tracking (argo!), or police canine? So far I'm only looking for a companion gsd in a few years and someday schutzhund and/or agility. I should PM her sometime this week


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

There is no difference between a good working dog and a companion. Good breeders breed for both in the dog..if you run into someone that tells you different slow up. Carmspack's dogs are excellent companion dogs. Actually, above excellent.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Not every pup in a litter of working dogs will have what it takes to make it as a police k9. Some are a little lower energy, more laid-back than the other pups, and would be better suited in an active pet home than as a police dog prospect.


----------

